# Newbie Havanese Owner; Get her today!



## kali333

Hi! I have been "lurking" on this site for about 3 months now, and I want to thank you guys for all the valuable info that I now have! (I especially love the Thread - Men and their Havanese. So cute!) I have been looking for a adult Havanese for a few months and finally found one through a breeder (one of the first ones in Canada), and she flies in later today. Whoo Hoo!! She is 6 yrs old.

Is there any advice that you can give to help me in the adjustment period?? I have never owned a dog myself (had many growing up on a farm), and am very nervous about the next few day. This is why I didn't want to start out with a puppy. Any tips to help get her adjust to her new home would be great. Also house breaking tips for older dogs too. I live in a condo, and I would like to train her to go on my balcony, but the balcony is right next to a very busy road with 6 lanes of traffic.... very loud out there, and it might be too loud for her. Thoughts??

I also attached a pic that I received from the breeder... hopefully it came out!

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter

Congrats. Can't wait for the update!
NO advice just enjoy!


----------



## lcy_pt

:welcome: to the forum! No advice but post more pics as soon as possible!!


----------



## DanielBMe

Welcome! Nice to see more Canadians lol


----------



## JASHavanese

Hi Kara, I thought this meant to come get YOU. :biggrin1: Hey, it's April Fool's Day 
Introduce yourself in a calm voice and if everyone and their brother wants to see the dog at the airport I'd give them just a second and say I was sorry but needed to go potty her so she isn't hit up with a ton of people. 
Keep the evening mellow and quiet. Remember, she's had a plane ride, doesn't know you, is out of her element, might be missing the other dogs she's used to, so she has her own set of feelings to deal with. Give both of you an adjustment time then invite friends over who are probably going nuts wanting to see her 
Does your balcony have railings that she could accidentally get between? If so I'd find something to put around it.
I sing softly to my dogs and while I can't carry a tune in a bucket, they enjoy it and it's calming to them. It gives us quality time together all alone also.
Do you have the same food she's used to eating? If you want to change something with her, I would do it slowly however I'd lay down the law at any bad behavior quickly.
Havanese are pretty good at getting used to new situations so you two should bond pretty quickly. Good luck to you! She's a cutie.


----------



## kelrobin

Welcome, Kara! She is darling . . . what a sweet face. Are you keeping the name the same from the breeder or trying something new?

If your new one is house trained already to go on a pee pad, you have half the battle won. If she is used to going outside, I think it is going to be more of a challenge. I would talk with the breeder and see what they suggest, but Havs are smart and easy to train . . . just need to know what is expected of them. From what I have read on here of the ones who go inside, the pee pads work well but the poo can be a hit or miss situation. Seems some are really finicky. You need to find out what her environment was before as far as where she went, how she let them know she needed to go, etc. If she went outside before, maybe some plants on the deck would help LOL It will be an adjustment, but we can't wait to see more photos and hear how everything is going.


----------



## PepperToast

Hi and welcome Kara,

Congratulations on your new doggie :whoo: She looks very very sweet.

I too am in Canada and gone my first havanese from north of Edmonton. Where is your doggie from? 

As far as helping her adjust it would be helpful to know her history. Is she is from the city or a farm, has she been shown at dog shows etc. then cars should not be so much of a big deal. Has she ever peed on pee pee pads or is her normal potty place a deck or patio stones or is it usually gravel or grass? This is important to help her transition on where to go. Also, see if the breeder had a potty command. This also really helps with teaching them the place.

I would second the advice about a very peaceful next week or so. Both your spirit and your home. That includes not a whole lot of new people in and out of your house. 

Most of all, enjoy enjoy enjoy and don't be hurt if she doesn't come to cuddle right away. Just make yourself available (ie plan to watch TV or read tonight guilt free in the name of helping your dog adjust  )

Meeka


----------



## Evye's Mom

Welcome Kara !!!!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to the forum, Kara! Your new Hav is so sweet. Great advice so far, so won't add a thing. ..... except to suggest you join this group if you like: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/havaneseincanada/ It's a mailing list of other Canadian Hav owners, breeders and fans. There are a few on there with 6, 7 and 10 yr. old Havs so they may be of great help to you. You can choose to get individual mail, which I recommend so you can see pictures everyone sends in from time to time, but you can also read from the site.

Enjoy the forum here too. There is a lot to read and see!


----------



## Lina

:welcome: to the forum Kara! What is your new pup's name? You never said. 

Living in New York City - and in front of a subway construction zone - I am very good about exposing my dogs to lots of different noises. Of course, they're puppies, so I'm not sure how hard it will be with an older dog. I would make sure to go slow and only after she's been with you for a day or two, maybe three. She might not mind the noise. Open the door and go outside and see how she reacts - does she follow you, does she seem scared? Gauge her reaction before seeing if she will require training to go on the balcony. If you find that she doesn't like it out there, then you start from square one:

First let her hang out next to the balcony door. Make sure she looks at ease and praise her for doing so. Now, slide open the balcony door a tiny slit. This should allow some noises to come in. Watch her reaction if she freaks out right away, don't push her, let her investigate on her own but act calm and happy, don't act nervous at all. When she approaches the slit, praise and give her a treat. Open the door a tiny bit more, slowly do this again and again until you can open the door all the way and she doesn't mind the noise. Mind you, this can take more than a day and if she looks overwhelmed at all I would stop for the day. Then start working your way outside. Eventually she shouldn't mind the noise, especially if she realizes she gets a treat and/or praise when she goes out on the balcony! 

Also, I agree with Jan - make sure the balcony is completely 100% dog proof before letting her go out there... I'm sure you've thought of this already, though.

Good luck and can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Sheri

Welcome to you and your sweet looking new girl!


----------



## kali333

Thank you so much for all your kind words and welcome!!

We just got home from the Airport, and she is doing great! She is very shy, and quiet, but she follows me around the apartment already. I took her outside to go potty, but nothing.... So I am going to try again in about 1/2 hour. I don't think she has gone since before she got on the flight which would have been at least 5 hours ago. The breeder told me that she is fully trained, but she also had a doggy door to go out at home to reach the back yard. I am going to try and teach her to ring a bell but not sure if I should wait a few days, until things settle down. The whole potty training is what has me the most intimidated! She is totally OK with the balcony already, but she has no idea what the Ugodog is for. Can't really blame her.... Maybe I won't mess with a good thing and continue to take her outside. I just hope she knows to go out there!


----------



## kali333

oh yeah, her name is Sophie. (I know there are a few on here.) I changed it, as I wanted her to be my dog, hopefully that isn't the wrong decision. Not too late to change back.... if I should??


----------



## mellowbo

Welcome Kara. Your little girl is a doll!!
Carole


----------



## gelbergirl

Welcome Sophie! Welcome Kara!
names are really sounds to the dog so I would try some training treats and reward her when she responds to her new name.
Others may have some input on this.
She is a beauty.


----------



## Miss Paige

Welcome to both you and your darling new "fur-kid". Like others have said-keep it quiet & calm for a while till she gets used to being with you. Watch your door to the outside really close and if you can set up a barrier so she can't get to the door and outside while someone is trying to come in-they can slip by really quick and be out the door in a heart beat. Use a harness for a while instead of a collar-when going outside-the "kids" can't slip them as fast as they can a collar.

And lets have more pictures.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family

She's beautiful and welcome! I think you guys in Canada are trying to hog all of the Havs! 

If you're going to use bells then start immediately. Every time you're going out ring the bell, with her paw if you can, and say "Let's go potty!" When she does go tell her "Good potty!" (Or whatever word you're going to use for it.) The bells are great here! Murphy has been here for 4 days, he's only 11 weeks old, and he's ringing them occasionally to go out. He's still having a few accidents a day and we don't know if he knows exactly why he's ringing but at least he's trying.

Post some pics when you get a chance! Enjoy your first night with her.


----------



## kali333

That's great news about the bells! I didn't know there was a chance that I could have her trained that fast!

We have some great Havs up here in Canada, that is for sure.


----------



## pjewel

Your little Sophie is beautiful. Just remember her whole world has just been turned upside down so it may take a few days to adjust to being somewhere else in the world. I would just act naturally with her and speak softly, pet her and let her know what a good girl she is whenever she does something right.

I look forward to updates about your sweet girl. Welcome to the group.


----------



## luv3havs

What a pretty dog. Good luck with her. No advice, you've already been given some great tips .
Enjoy your new love.
Havs are just the best.


----------



## TobyBaby

She is beautiful. Reminds me a little of my Toby. I've never had an adult dog, but I'm sure you'll both do great! Good luck.


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome!! Sophie is a doll. I think she will be fine since Hav's "love" people. I would give tiny treats and I bet she will be following you everywhere very fast. Oh, get her use to your camera.


----------



## kali333

Thanks so much everyone! So far so good... She is sleeping, or should I say snoring in her kennel right now.

She is quite beautiful, and I am already in love with her! 

One question; Her fur isn't the soft silky that I expected... could it be the food she was on? Or maybe the shampoo that was used? It is very brittle and wire'ry, but the color is gorgeous. Her ears are the only places that is soft. Will this change over time and with good food? I have Orijen adult food for her, and will be slowly changing her over to it over the next week or so.


----------



## Beamer

Welcome to the forum fellow Canadian!  

Ryan


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Kara - you are not going to believe this, but I know this dog. When I was looking for our puppy, I contacted Jomaran Kennels and they told me about the fact that they have some dogs they were retiring, and was I interested in an adult dog. They sent me some pictures of this little girl, however, they were not quite yet ready to retire her. Anyway, I would have taken her in a New York second - she is beautiful, but my hubby wanted a puppy.

I am from Saskatoon, and these breeders are from Rosthern and very nice people.

You will have so much fun with her, she is so sweet.

Sandi.


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara, Welcome - she is just precious!!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Welcome Kara and Sophie!

You've gotten some great advice already - having adopted adult dogs, my only suggestion is patience. 

One of the breeder can probably give you better info on her coat but Tess' coat isn't as soft as I was expecting. A good diet and regular brushing has helped some.

Hope things go well tonight. Have fun!!!


----------



## Maxmom

Welcome Kara!

You'll get some good information about the different coats Havanese have. I have two Havs and their coats are very different. Max is cottony and flyaway. Cooper's is coarser and very wavy. 

The type of shampoo can make a difference. You will get lots of advice about shampoo and conditioner. If you're like most of us, you will soon have several different brands in your house as you experiment with what works with your sweetie.

Adult coats also are not quite as soft as puppy coats. I've also found that Cooper's coat was softer when it was shorter. Now that he's growing out some, it's not quite as soft.

Hope this helps. Have fun with your girl. Have you told us her name yet?


----------



## HavaBaloo

Hi Kara, congrats on getting your Hav, I am sure you both will have alot of fun getting to know each other. She is an absolute sweetie!

I am from Canada too, I think there are quite a few here on this board. :canada:


----------



## Perugina

kali333 said:


> oh yeah, her name is Sophie. (I know there are a few on here.) I changed it, as I wanted her to be my dog, hopefully that isn't the wrong decision. Not too late to change back.... if I should??


Welcome! and lickies from my Sophie!


----------



## marb42

Welcome Kara! Sophie is so sweet and beautiful. Sounds like she's doing exceptional considering the upheaval she's been through. I think she's going to do great with you. If you've been lurking on the forum, you'll know that we love LOTS of pictures! Also, many on the forum have used/recommended Coat Handler's conditioner. That really helped make Marble's fur softer and silkier. Good luck and keep us updated!
Gina


----------



## kali333

We made it through the night. Whoo Hoo! I was pretty worried as she wouldn't go potty, all day yesterday, and finally went this morning. She held it for about 18 hours. That was a LONG time. And it wasn't because I didn't take her out, I took her out every 2 hours, and also @ 3am (she wouldn't come out of her kennel, and looked at me like I was crazy!). But we are over that hurdle now. She hasn't ate yet, but I assume that is normal?? I am hoping she will eat later today..... I have read on here about maybe feeding her a scrambled egg, or cooked chicken. Any other suggestions? I will try the scrambled egg later today, if she still shows no interest in her food.

Sheri: Yes! She came for Jomaran Kennels in Rosthern SK! She had my heart from the first pic I saw, and I was so happy she was available. Did you get your puppy from Jomaran??


----------



## kelrobin

Scrambled egg and boiled chicken sound great. She will eventually eat . . . she's still adjusting. You may also try feeding her by hand at first.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

We looked at Jomaran, and they were very nice and very impressive, however, at the time we got Fipsy, there were no puppies available. So we went to Los Comparanos in Hague.

I am enclosing another picture of your new dog that Jomaran sent me - I painted out some of the background, so excuse the picture, thought you might like it. She is a very very sweet looking dog. I just loved her when I saw the picture.

Re bathroom issues - I had the same thing happen to me when we got Fipsy. She did not go to the bathroom for about 12 hours - and then, of course, I wasn't watching when she did, and she had an accident, but all is good now. 

Sandi.


----------



## Lina

As far as the coat goes, some havs are silky and some are more cottony. It's possible a different shampoo will help as well.

Also, you might not agree with me on this so of course do whatever you think is best, but I would suggest that you don't feed her chicken or eggs to get her to eat. Unless she's sick, she will eat when she's hungry (and she's still adjusting to her surroundings). When I go visit my mom in California, Kubrick doesn't eat for the first 2 days or so. It's like he needs to adjust. Unless you want to create a picky Hav, I would stick to whatever food you are going to feed her and put it down 2x a day for 20 minutes each time. Don't add anything to it to entice her to eat as she will quickly learn that if she holds out for food you will give her yummy things. Dogs can go 3 days without eating if they want. I promise you, unless she's sick, she will NOT starve herself.

Good luck!


----------



## kali333

I finally got a couple of pictures. I now understand how hard it is to get a good picture!


----------



## Lina

Sophie is very cute!


----------



## kali333

Thanks for the advice Lina... That is something I am concerned about as I don't want to create a "picky" eater. I wasn't sure how long was too long to go with out eating. I know she is going through A LOT right now, and as she is shy/quiet to begin with, it might be a bit worse for her. We have a vet appointment tomorrow, hopefully she will be eating by then.


----------



## kali333

Sandi: thanks for the photo! she looks so cute in that picture.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

She looks lovely - poor little thing, I feel so sorry for them when you first get them, they look so confused - Fipsy was the same way, - she was just sad for a couple of days.


----------



## kali333

She does look so sad! Boo! I just keep telling myself to be patient and she will come around.


----------



## mugsy & me

welcome!
i'm located in edmonton and my second hav is also from jomaran kennels. i also got her at 6 years old and consider myself her 'retirement' home.
she is a bit on the nervous side but very loving and gets along great with my first hav.
when i got her the kennel said they were feeding her legacy food, also made in sask. close to the breeders and so i just continued using that. only one place in edm. (that i know of) sells it so you may have to search cowtown for a seller.
both mine have very different fur from each other btw.

joe


----------



## Brady's mom

She looks very sweet! My mom got a one and a half year old male from a breeder about 2 months ago. Someone told me then to give him a good few months to really adjust, and they were right. He is a doll, and attached himself to my Mom immediately. Everyday, she sees more and more of his personality shine through. Be patient and just know it will take her a little time to get truly comfortable.


----------



## kali333

Thanks Joe. They gave me some of their food, and I was going to mix it with the Orijen until she is on the Orijen fully. The Orijen is a great food, and I think easier to find here in Calgary. She is nervous/shy, but I am hoping that will work itself out, as she adjusts.


----------



## lcy_pt

Scooter's Family said:


> She's beautiful and welcome! I think you guys in Canada are trying to hog all of the Havs!


Drat fellow Canuks!! They're on to us :spy:


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Mine looked exactly the same way- I felt bad for her for about the first week, actually, and now you would never know she lived anywhere else. -- It must be really hard for them to leave the place they know - kind of like you leaving home for the first time.

They are such sweet dogs. I wish I could get another one.

Sandi.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

My dog was being fed Legacy as well, and it is easy to get in Saskatchewan, but you know what, she is totally eating Raw now, and loving it. I also find it is much better on Raw for her poops, less of them and much more solid. (can't believe I am talking about a dog's poops - this is worse than when my babies were born).


Sandi


----------



## Sandi Kerger

rofl rofl - you better believe it - there are lots of us Canucks and the winters are long here, so we have lots of time to be on this Forum. rofl rofl.


----------



## mugsy & me

mugsy, my first, refuses to eat orijen or i would have done the same.
kaylie is a doll and different from mugsy, it took me a while to discover their personalities and quirks. he got much more affectionate after she showed up. at first she ignored him and only wanted to hang out with me but now they rough house together. she still does not play with toys while he loves to attack his and throw them all over the place. he became protective after her arrival, barking at noises that he ignored before.
i think you are in for a treat. havs are just a wonderful little dog, love to be petted and are playful and so loving. they are so happy to see when i walk in the door.
if you visit edmonton, let me know and we can meet at an off leash area for a play date for the little guys. they are fun to watch with other small dogs.

joe


----------



## mugsy & me

Sandi Kerger said:


> My dog was being fed Legacy as well, and it is easy to get in Saskatchewan, but you know what, she is totally eating Raw now, and loving it. I also find it is much better on Raw for her poops, less of them and much more solid. (can't believe I am talking about a dog's poops - this is worse than when my babies were born).
> 
> Sandi


never seems to take long to start a poopy discussion around here 

i like the dry food as it keeps my 2 regular and solid as well. what i find amazing is that his poops are so small and her are so big! same diet!


----------



## kali333

She just ate some of her food! Whoo Hoo! I am so happy! 

Joe: I would love to have a play date (as I am sure Sophie would too) with some other havs! I go to Edmonton alot in the fall, for work, and I plan on taking her with me.

Any other Hav owners in Calgary??

There DOES seem to be a lot of us Canucks here! :biggrin1: Thanks all of you for your warm welcome and advice! It is so great having people to share this with and ask questions too... even if they involve describing poop!


----------



## PepperToast

Sophie looks absolutely adorable. I would like to jump thru the screen and give her a nice gentle hug. 

It can take up to a month (or more) for a dog to adjust to a new situation. It sounds like you love her already and are willing to be patient. That is all she will need.

I am surprised at how many Canadians are coming out of the woodwork for this thread. Nice to hear from everyone. Anyone here have a dog from Stony Sun Kennels?

Meeka (on the west coast)


----------



## mugsy & me

kali333 said:


> She just ate some of her food! Whoo Hoo! I am so happy!
> 
> Joe: I would love to have a play date (as I am sure Sophie would too) with some other havs! I go to Edmonton alot in the fall, for work, and I plan on taking her with me.
> 
> Any other Hav owners in Calgary??
> 
> There DOES seem to be a lot of us Canucks here! :biggrin1: Thanks all of you for your warm welcome and advice! It is so great having people to share this with and ask questions too... even if they involve describing poop!


looking forward to it! i'll tell the kids when i get home tonight

we have 2 local kennels that breed havs, that i know of, so one might think that i'd see a hav here or there but not so. i'd love to see more around and have the opportunity for play dates. i have friends with small dogs but no havs...


----------



## Scooter's Family

She's beautiful and I love her bed and blankie!


----------



## Evye's Mom

She is a little doll. She sure looks content laying in her bed.


----------



## kali333

She is very content in her bed. It has replaced her kennel today for her "safety zone." Maybe tomorrow she will venture out into the apartment, and start following me around. (one can hope!)

Ann: it was very hard to find a bed for her that would fit into my decor. I only found the link for bed recommendations on here AFTER I bought it already. Every Hav owner should use this forum before the buy a thing! It sure would save alot of money!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kara, I've lost count how many beds we've bought in the year we've had Scooter, and now Murphy. There is a new one on the way right now! ound: I bought tiny ones at first and Scooter outgrew them, he shredded a few, chewed up or dug up a few! Now we have 4 or 5 that he really likes and I ordered another of his favorite for Murphy.

I'd guess that one will be the first of many! It's so much fun getting new stuff for them!!!


----------



## Laurief

Kara, I have not had an opportunity to read all of the responses, but I just wanted to say that your little girl is gorgeous!!! And if you are looking for information here - you are on the right track. Good luck with her!


----------



## Havtahava

Hey Kara, welcome!

Was Sophie used for breeding? It seems like some of the older girls that have been bred end up with a drier coat, which may be due to giving so many nutrients to the puppies. I am just guessing. I don't know if it will come in softer later, but maybe that is possible. One of my girls coats changes back and forth from a softer/silkier texture to a drier texture after puppies.


----------



## Jill in Mich

That's interesting Kimberly - I never thought of that being the cause - but it makes sense!


----------



## kali333

Thanks Kimberly! Yes, she was, she is in retirement now. Maybe with care, and good food it will get softer over time. That would be great! but it does make sense...


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly wrote:* "Was Sophie used for breeding? It seems like some of the older girls that have been bred end up with a drier coat, which may be due to giving so many nutrients to the puppies. I am just guessing. I don't know if it will come in softer later, but maybe that is possible. One of my girls coats changes back and forth from a softer/silkier texture to a drier texture after puppies."*

I was going to suggest this as well when I read about Sophie's 'wirey' coat. I don't know much about breeding at all, but when we visited Ricky's breeder to pick him out, his dam had a coat that was thin and quite wirey. I was surprised, and wondered if Ricky would end up like that, but then I read that some new moms have this, but that it can change back to something softer. Food can definitely affect hair, as it can for us.

Horizon's Legacy is a great food and actually on the same level as Orijen. Kara, you can check here for an analysis of that food as well as Orijen's : http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1613&cat=all though you already know that either one will be a great diet for Sophie. :whoo:

I'm so glad she is taking to her new life well. It's normal for her to be a little 'off' for a few days. She looks so sweet and I can't wait to see more pics. *hint, hint !! :biggrin1: You can definitely train her for bell ringing as soon as you like. Please be careful not to buy those 'jingle bells' with the slots in them, as the dogs' claws can get caught in them and tear or break! Cow bells, with an open bottom, are safest. I found mine at the $ store and hung them on braiding, also found at the $ store! lol


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Kali, did you give back that dog you got from Jomaran Kennels?

I had corresponded with Jomaran lots and phoned them and was considering taking an Adult dog. They emailed me this morning and asked if I was still interested in taking an adult dog, and they sent me pictures of the two they have available, and the dog that you got was one of them.

I am feeling very bad right now for this little girl, and am just wondering what problems, if any, you had that you sent her back. I am considering taking her if my husband will let me.

Can you let me know.

Sandi.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Wow Sandi, wonder what happened? Maybe you should PM her to be sure she gets the message? Hope everything, and everyone, is ok. She's a precious dog!


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Hi - I don't know what PM is - how do I do that - I am feeling so sorry for this dog now.

Sandi


----------



## Lina

Sandi, to send a PM, click on the user name (above their avatar) of the person you want to send a PM to and a box will pop up with different options, one of which will be to send a Private Message (PM). I hope you can figure out what happened. Kara seemed very excited about little Sophie, so I hope it wasn't anything really bad.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Thank you for letting me know how to do that.

I just sent Kali a private message.

Poor dog if she had to go on a plane and then get shipped back.

When we we looking for a Hav, I contacted Jomaran first and they sent me pics of their adult dogs, but in the end, my husband wanted a puppy, but I don't know, for some strange reason, I feel a connection to this dog, as this was the first picture I got when Jomaran sent me their pictures, and I just thought she looked so sad. If I could have talked my hubby into getting her, I would have got her then.

There are so many sad things that happen to animals, I went on Havanese Rescue the other day,and looked at some of the pictures of the rescue dogs, and I just felt so bad for all of them, that they had been ill treated and such.

Hope I get a response from Kali, as I have to respond to Jomaran.

Sandi.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

I heard from Kali - she said that the dog was just too shy and timid for her, and said she would be perfect for someone staying at home. Kali said she was in sales and wanted a dog to come with her on her trips and she just didn't feel this dog's personality was right.

Very sad


----------



## Scooter's Family

So she gave her back? Will you be able to adopt her? Maybe she just wasn't prepared for the commitment involved. I hope the poor dog is ok!!! Will you let us know when you hear from the breeder Sandi?


----------



## Sandi Kerger

I will, but I have to talk to my hubby first to see if he will let me have this dog - it will take a lot of begging and I am not sure he will say yes. 

Anyone else in Western Canada interested? I think there was a post on here from someone from Alberta that also had a Jomarans Kennels adult dog?

I also have a girlfriend that has a very old sick poodle, I am going to talk to her as well in the event that my hubby says no.

She looks like such a sweet dog.

Sandi.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

yes, she gave her back, after 2 weeks. She is spayed and all teeth cleaned.

Sandi


----------



## hedygs

Poor little Sophie. I would imagine it takes longer for an older dog to feel comfortable in a new home. It was less then a month wasn't it? 

I remember when Joe brought Kaylie home. It took a bit didn't it Joe?


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Having a dog is a big commitment, - for instance, we are going away this weekend and were planning on staying at a place with some friends. Turns out this place doesn't allow dogs, so we have booked into another place. This means we will be staying by ourselves (with our little Fipsy of course), and it will be more expensive, but you know what, I would not leave Fipsy behind. And you have to realize getting a dog is a big commitment. We agonized for months over whether we should get one or not, knowing what a huge commitment it was.

I also think that you need to give a dog more than 2 weeks to settle in - especially an adult dog.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Can I ask a dumb question - does every breeder do this with adult dogs they want to retire - or do most keep them, even though they don't breed them any more. It just seems to sad to do this.

Sandi.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I agree, we worried about getting the first and then the second. DH and I discussed it for months before we got Scooter. He told me at Christmas that I could get another and we just got Murphy a few weeks ago. It's not something to do on a whim.

Please keep us posted. I hope it works out that you can adopt her, tell your DH the sad story of how she was returned and maybe he'll warm up to it.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Now that is a great idea to tell him this sad story - you guys are smart!! I like it - lol


----------



## Lina

Sandi, I don't think it's sad for breeders to adopt out older dogs to good homes. If they kept ALL their dogs they wouldn't be able to give all of them the attention they deserve and need so putting them in a good home where they will be well-loved and cared for is better for all involved, IMO.

I do think it's sad that Kara was only able to give Sophie 2 weeks, but not knowing the exact circumstances I'm not going to judge. Perhaps Sophie just wasn't a good fit for Kara. In either case, I do feel very bad for poor Sophie being flown here and there in such a short time. I hope if you can't adopt her that she will find her perfect home soon.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

You know what Lina, looking at it from that perspective, you are absolutely right.



Sandi.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sandi-The breeder that we got Murphy from also adopts out her older dogs that are no longer breeding. Not all of them, I guess it's hard to do but I agree with Carolina, they'd have way too many dogs.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

You know, I never even thought of that - I guess I just thought they kept the same dogs and didn't get any new ones (pretty dumb right?)

I agree, I was wrong even thinking this was a bad thing to do. I hope I can get her, but I know my hubby - he is pretty stubborn when he makes up his mind to say no.

Sandi.


----------



## PepperToast

Hi Sandi,

I am glad to hear that you are pursuing this doggie. It is really sad. Hopefully you can work on your husband. My husband never met a GIRL dog he didn't like. Puppies are cute but... this little girl might need you.

When I take in older dogs it can take 3 or more months for them to feel comfortable but... as their personality emerges it is an absolute wonderful thing to watch. Much like Maggie, a rescue, in another thread. 

I really hope this can work out for the sake of that beautiful little doggie.

Meeka


----------



## norac

Sandi Kerger said:


> Can I ask a dumb question - does every breeder do this with adult dogs they want to retire - or do most keep them, even though they don't breed them any more. It just seems to sad to do this.
> 
> Sandi.


It probably depends on how many dogs the breeder has, of what age range and how many they feel they can manage and give sufficient attention to. I know some breeders (of golden retrievers) who place some of their adult dogs and and some who do not. We were the lucky recipients of a young golden who wasn't suitable for breeding and she was the most amazing dog we could have imagined. She came to us leash trained, house trained, crate trained and with some basic obedience. We had to bribe her with cookies to get her on the bed (she wasn't allowed at the breeder's home)! My in-laws also adopted a retired show/breeding dog from the same breeder some years after. I do think the breeder was sad to see her dogs go to another home but at the same time realized that they could have a pretty cushy life with another family being the only dog or one of two dogs (in our case).

Since we are in the process of looking for a Havanese now, I would absolutely consider getting an adult and in fact will be asking about adults as well as puppies. In my previous situation, it helped that we had already met the dog and liked her before the conversation about us adopting her came up.

Sandi - good luck if you decide to pursue this.


----------



## marjrc

I am definitely interested in hearing how this works out. I would love to see Sophie in a home that cherishes her and suits her well. I suppose, in the end, Sophie and her new owners would have been unhappy as it wasn't a good fit, so it's best that the breeder find a new home for her. Though, why the subject of personality matching never came up before flying this dog out is beyond me! :suspicious: sorry.......


----------



## pjewel

I'm just seeing this and my heart breaks for poor Sophie. That poor thing. There's no way to tell in two weeks how an older dog is going to adjust to her/his new home. Even Milo who was 5 1/2 months old when I got him, took weeks for his personality to emerge. He was very quiet and distant in the beginning. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your husband says yes. Just the fact that you feel attached to her bodes well for her to have a wonderful life with you. BTW, your puppy is absolutely adorable. What a cutie.


----------



## Brady's mom

My fingers are crossed for you as well. My breeder keeps some and adopts some out. She struggles with it though. My Mom got Bacca at a year and a half. He is a retired breeding dog (he just didn't suit the breeder's breeding needs anymore). His breeder was very careful with who she sold him to and she loved the idea that my Mom would take him to work sometimes and that he would be a spoiled only dog. She felt he deserved more attention that what she could give him with 10 dogs in her house and puppies. He is a wonderful dog and was attached to my Mom from the first day. It has taken a few months, but his personality is really starting to shine through. You can just see that he now feels very happy and very secure, but this definately took a little time.


----------



## HavaBaloo

I am not a breeder, but I know a few breeders who "retire" their older dogs, I mean they can only breed for so long. How many years can a bitch keep producing litters? So in one of my friends cases she interviews and finds a good "retirement" home for her older dogs but she is still considered the owner of that dog, but lives at a loving "forever" retirement home. 

I think in this case it just didn't work out, it happens, even with puppies. Sophie will find the right forever home, it is just going to take the right person. My fingers are crossed that it will be soon.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Well I heard from the breeder last night. She emailed me and told me that 
they will find just the right placement for Aria (the dog's original name) for sure, but it may take a bit of time. She said the person who took Aria was not really prepared to have a dog at all and unfortunately for Aria it meant some shuffling around for her needlessly. She said she spent a LOT of time on the phone with the person prior to getting Aria and explained many ideas of things that are good to help them adjust to their new surroundings, and also told her very strongly that Aria is a more shy dog and that it would take time for her to settle in. Apparently, Aria was very excited to be home - all smiles and wags......anyway, they will continue in their pursuit of a great permanent home for her. 

Isn't Aria a nice name?

I am harassing my hubby trying to get him to agree, but so far no luck. 

I talked to my friend that has the old poodle as well, but she feels strongly that it would not be fair to her poodle to get another dog right now. This poodle is very neurotic and is strongly attached to my friend and she thinks it would upset him to bring another dog into the house at this stage in his life (he is 16 years old - can you believe it).

I really like this dog, and I am going to talk more on my hubby, maybe I can change his mind - My hubby is a real dog person, but we had 2 cavaliers years ago, and he still thinks it affected our first cavalier when we got the second one (I don't think it did). 

Anyway, that is the update. 

Sandi


----------



## Sandi Kerger

I agree about it taking lots of time - We got Fipsy at 7 1/2 months, and for the first couple of weeks, I was worried about her being a shy around us and a little skittish. Fipsy is a more timid dog, if she knows you, she loves you, but she is wary of people and dogs she does not know. She is not aggressive at all and I think this other dog is just like that as well. I would really like to get her.


----------



## Poornima

I missed this thread. Sandi, I hope that you are able to change your DH's mind and you get to adopt Aria. It is great that Aria is happy and comfortable at her breeder's home now.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Yes Aria is a great name and I pray she will find a very loving, caring home (hope it's yours). Thanks for the update.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Keep working on your DH, maybe you'll be able to convince him. Poor Aria! Such a nice but unusual name.


----------



## vipbrj

poor Aria (I love that name!)--I wish I could take her to be a companion for Wall-E! =/


----------



## Lunastar

I love the name Aria.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Jomaran Kennels phoned me this morning. Actually, they were interested in this website, as they said websites like this are very good for information, etc.., re the Havanese.

They said, and I don't know if this is a fact, that the Havanese breeders have been around longer and are more established in the U.S. than in Canada - is this the case?

Anyway, I had a really nice talk with the owner of Jomaran Kennels - they have been breeding for 18 years, and we also talked about Aria. They are super people.

They said they are going to wait a little bit until they try to place Aria again, as she was shipped back and forth twice. Dolores said you should have seen her when she came home, she was so happy!

She also said that they will place her locally and not put her through any shipping again, and they would prefer a place with another dog - Now wouldn't our home be perfect.

I am going to work on my hubby on the weekend - wish me luck.

Sandi.


----------



## Lina

Good luck on the hubby front, Sandi! I hope you can convince him.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sandi-Maybe you could go visit Aria, just to meet her. Then your husband would see what a sweetie she is and you may not have to convince him!


----------



## Sandi Kerger

That is a good idea and you know what, if you have one, you may as well have two, at least that is what I think. I don't think 2 are any more work or am I wrong. I always think it is nice for the dog to have a companion canine.


----------



## PepperToast

Ya, go meet her!

Two is less work than one 4 is good too, I am trying not to add a 5th!:biggrin1:

Meeka


----------



## Lunastar

I think two is better than one. Twice the love! Good luck with hubby.


----------



## Annie Clark

Wow. What a story-I just read through the whole thing. At the very beginning she reminded me of Nala. ( I need a new picture on this-she doesn't quite look like this picture anymore. ) Nala always looked a little worried/thoughtful when I first got her. I used to think-will she ever look as happy as Beamer??? I think she does now but she does tend to be shy!
It sounds like Aria is in a great place and that they will search for good fit.

Annie


----------



## Sandi Kerger

I hope she is going to be okay, I would love to take her but no luck with hubby agreeing

Sandi


----------



## Scooter's Family

Then maybe it's just not the right time Sandi. We applied for several rescues before we brought Murphy home. I'm so glad we had to wait to have him, he's perfect for our family and I'm so in love with him.

You were sweet to care so much about her well being Sandi.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Thanks, Ann.

I know I can't get her without my hubby agreeing, - it just wouldn't be right. I had a hard enough time getting him to agree to getting Fipsy (and now he is just crazy about her).

I just feel very very sorry for her. I think the plane rides must have really disturbed her, as the breeder also said they would wait awhile before placing her again, and they would make sure that it was someone local.

It must be hard on them when they are shipped. A friend of mine had a son who had a little puppy and she had visited her son and met the puppy. Anyway for various reasons, my friend took her son's dog and she was sent via plane, and that dog was always a little skittish after that. My friend always said that the plane trip really changed her - Do they medicate dogs that are shipped like that?

Sandi


----------



## Petaluna

My friend's oldest daughter is named Aria.  If you can't take her, I'm sure her breeder will find her a great home. It sounds like she'll be much more careful this time before placing her. 

They all tug at your heartstrings, the many, many dogs who need homes, most of them not as fortunate as Aria to be coming from a caring environment. I saw a small, white, fluffy dog at a shelter recently when I went to buy food and treats (there's a shop inside the no-kill shelter), and he looked so scared I wanted to take him home. 

As someone who tried and failed about a year ago with a rescue dog who turned out to be a very bad match for me, I can understand the "buyer's remorse." I had no idea what I was getting into, knew nothing about Schnauzer's (she was a mix), and got in way over my head. As much as I wanted to rescue, that was a wakeup call that made me get honest with myself about my limits, found the Havanese breed which I knew was a much better match for me, and decided to hold out for a puppy when the time was right. Even though more work, maybe, in the beginning, I knew I had a better chance of predicting personality and shaping her to be the kind of dog I wanted "starting from scratch" with a good breeder.

Now, I don't have her yet, so I may have to eat my words.... lol! But I do feel "ready," now, and maybe the idea of a dog was better than the reality of a dog for the previous person who had Aria. Sometimes you just don't know until you try something, and having tried it with the wrong dog a year ago, I now have a much better idea of what I need and what to expect, and I'm prepared to go the distance and get through a potentially difficult adjusting and growing period. 

I'm sorry it's not going to work out for you to take her, but when the time comes, if a 2nd Hav is in the cards for you, you'll find just the right one at the right time. Aria has it better than most dogs in need of homes, and she will be just fine!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I don't know if dogs are medicated when they're shipped. I think they are put in cargo unless they're traveling with someone, I know I could never do that!!! I just read an article lately that told how many animals die each year when they're shipped like cargo and it was awful.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

I know, I feel the same way, I couldn't do it either.

Sandi


----------

